# The Last Days of Planet Earth (1974)



## Starbeast (May 14, 2011)

Freaky and disturbing movie about how the Earth will end, based on the predictions of Nostradamus.​


----------



## J Riff (May 15, 2011)

Yike, this one has it all! Better go try to find this and learn the truth.


----------



## Starbeast (May 15, 2011)

The alternate title for this controversial film is........

_Prophecies of Nostrodamus: Catastrophe 1999_​ 


Here's a sample of the haunting score from the movie.​


----------



## J Riff (May 15, 2011)

Wow. Interesting apey loop backing track. Woot.


----------

